# Hi from TX!



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

hello all! Name's Danielle - I see alot of familiar faces around here, but for those I don't know yet - I've been in and around the Halloween field since the mid 90's. I started out as an actor for several pro haunts in Atlanta, moved to Austin, took a few years off to birth some babies, and now I set up a walk-thru yard haunt. I'm also helping a few pro haunts in the area with set design and prop building. This year I will also be working with the New Mexico charter of my ghosthunting group (quick plug hehehe... www.sgha.net) with their haunted event. They're planning 2 full size haunts along with a haunted trail. Should be fun! You can see the last home haunt we did on my myspace page - www/myspace.com/haunterchic
Looking forward to meeting more like minded individuals.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty busy season for you and welcome MoM!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Danielle, so what have you done lately, LOL, just kidding. Wow, sounds like you're one busy Haunterchic for sure. Great to have you with us, we'll be looking forward to your input all over the forum.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Great to have you aboard. Looking forward to all you can teach us


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome misstressofmayhem
you sure are a busy one


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome and good luck with your new haunting ventures


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Somewhere in all that busy-ness that you got going on there, take time and post some pics.

We love pics.

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to the group Danielle.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our forum, Mistress of Mayhem!!!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mistress


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcom Mistress


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Once you have taken this path there is no turning back. Mwahahahaha. 

Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Danielle!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*MOM!!!!! * I love that acronym. Welcome!!! I hope you like it here. We are some great people. I cant wait to see some of your work. Hey wheres those pics??


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks again for all the warm welcomes. I've yet to set up an actual website (hopefully that will happen shortly) however here are a few of my favorite props I've done so far.

Mummy Dearest:









Necromancer:









Cow Skull MM Figure:









MM Guardian:









Organ 2: (Done for Mansion of Terror in Austin)


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! PICS!!!!!! hi ya MOM welcome!!!! Great looking props!!!! hope ya got some how-to's as well


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya!
Welcome to the forum.
Oh, and that cow skull thing...
FREAKY AS HELL.
.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome! Nice to meet ya Hope ya like your new home! :>


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome MoM, Love the name!

Going to check out your myspace page now........:jol:


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and how's things in TEXAS? I can't wait to go back!


----------

